# firewall pad fasteners question and an install tip



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

It was 95 degrees with 80 % humidity in the shop today, I'm working alone and spent over an hour on my back, under the dash, I was trying to get my new firewall pad trimmed and set in place,( I used a lot of old school words.) There must be a trick I don't know about, because this THE toughest thing I've done on this car, to date, well enough complaining. In the picture, "A" is the correct rubber plug that came with the firewall pad, "B" is an original I THINK came from a 67 Buick that I used for its heater box, "C" is an original that I THINK is was from my 66 GTO, I could have "B" and "C' confused, but they are OEM originals from either the Buick or my goat. I read a lot of different tips on installing these rubber plugs, and am open to suggestions, but here's the way I did it, maybe it'll help someone else. I took a rat tail fire and LIGHTLY cleaned up the holes in the firewall, removing any sealer & burrs, I then dipped the end of the fastener in red & Tacky grease and also put a dab in the firewall holes. In my first 2 attempts, I started the fastener straight and put constant pressure on it with my palm. Once the fastener held in position, I ran around to the front and tried to pull them straight through with pliers, I ripped 2 fasteners this way. On my 3rd attempt, I greased the fastener tip, started it CROOKED, at an angle, once it held in place, I went around to the front and pulled it through at an ANGLE, slowly pulling and twisting, it WORKED! After install, the fastener protrudes through the firewall one inch, looks strange to me, but I've never paid any attention to the firewall before. Are they supposed to be that long? Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You are correct that "C" is an OE Pontiac retaining rubber plug for 1966-67 and possibly '64-'65.
"B" is one of the Cheapo plastic plugs that came with some of the pad kits on the market.










Shown here are some old OE plugs for reference.
I have found over the years that a blunt end guide pin type tool works best.
Along with a small mallet to drive them in.
It's still a PITA task but this makes it a bit easier.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info! I'm going to look for the correct length fasteners. That's a neat tool you've made, I wonder what the poor guy on the assembly line used?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

I believe that the “B” plug is for the steering column housing plate and is OEM correct for at least 65.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

"B" is definitely an aftermarket piece used for both Firewall pads and Toe Plates.









After thinking about it the Longer version "A" is OE and used for the lower column/toe plate.

OE '66 COVER;









OE COVER RETAINING PLUG;


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, the "B" fastener did come off of a very rusty 67 Buick 4 door, unmolested car that a guy cut up for parts, so it may be a Buick thing, I don't know. Back in the 70's and 80's I parted out dozens of GM cars and pickups, and I have seen the "B" fastener on some of those, just can't recall, makes and years. I'm going to order another set of "A" style and give it another shot.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Enclosed are several pictures of the 65 Pontiac OEM steering column plate fasteners. Referred to as “B” in this post. They are a different design from the reproductions offered today to install the firewall pad.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I still have some of the longer nylon "B" types, I plan on using a couple of those on the hard cover, and buy more rubber repro "A" style for the pad,I really dread putting those in, I may break down and buy the tool shown. It's probably like a lot of parts on these old cars, whatever a particular plant had on hand, that's what they used.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Duff said:


> I still have some of the longer nylon "B" types, I plan on using a couple of those on the hard cover, and buy more rubber repro "A" style for the pad,I really dread putting those in, I may break down and buy the tool shown. It's probably like a lot of parts on these old cars, whatever a particular plant had on hand, that's what they used.


Take a hex punch out of a set and cut the round end down to the length you need it ? Just a thought 🤔


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

You guys are right about the "C" style being the correct plug, I just found 2 originals in a bag that I tagged "steering column plate"


----------

